# Will ants eat honey out of uncapped comb?



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ants and everything else will definitely climb up to the comb and steal that honey, IF the colony is too weak to defend it. They try all day and night even when the colony is strong enough to defend it, just waiting for the moment it gets too weak.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

They will, but it's not significant amounts. Drop a few drops of honey on the ground, the ants will be on it for days.... it would take 5 bees to clean it up in less than a minute. The main issue is the constant ant pressure bother's the bees.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

Sprinkle cinnamon around the edges of the hive. It should help keep them out.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

The smaller argentine ants we have around here can't get honey from capped comb. These are the little ones though like these ones eating a beetle.


----------



## razoo (Jul 7, 2015)

I put vaseline around the legs, and the smaller ants don't go through it. but the larger carpenter ants walk straight over it.


----------

